# 6 stall roundhouse...??



## breezy8

*6 stall roundhouse plans*

Does anyone offer HO plans for a 6 stall, brick, semi flat roof (like a 1:2 slope or less) roundhouse?...original was built in 1905....Just curious....


----------



## Big Ed

breezy8 said:


> Does anyone offer HO plans for a 6 stall, brick, semi flat roof (like a 1:2 slope or less) roundhouse?...original was built in 1905....Just curious....


I thought you were promoting something, you should have put this question in the HO section.
A mod might do it.

I don't know, I would bet an older copy of Model Railroad would have one but how to search for it would be hard.
I have tons going back to the 30's, they used to include a lot of detailed plans for different things.
I don't know if they still do that, I haven't bought them much in the last 5 years.
Make up your own?

I searched a couple of weeks ago for HO round house plans but only came up with pictures of scratch built ones. But no plans for actually building one.
And my effort was was a waste of time as someone had asked for an engine house, not a round house. 
But I tried.


----------



## breezy8

Does anyone know of a set of plans for a 6 stall "brick" roundhouse. Sloped roof (one level front down to back. Originally there was one about 30 miles from me, but it has been gone since '56. I have a few pic's but was hopeing to find a set of plans...Thanks in advance....


----------



## Big Ed

breezy8 said:


> Does anyone know of a set of plans for a 6 stall "brick" roundhouse. Sloped roof (one level front down to back. Originally there was one about 30 miles from me, but it has been gone since '56. I have a few pic's but was hopeing to find a set of plans...Thanks in advance....


Double posting is frowned on this site. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18148

You say 30 miles?
WHERE?
WHAT TOWN AND STATE WAS IT IN.


----------



## breezy8

big ed, It was in Potlatch, Idaho. Orig. built around 1905 or so.for the WI&M RR...Nothing left now, not even the foundation.but the track is still in use today.same road bed, anyhow....never guess what RR I plan on modeling. I grew up on it....???LOL....but I do have some pics from the Historical socioty


----------



## Big Ed

breezy8 said:


> big ed, It was in Potlatch, Idaho. Orig. built around 1905 or so.for the WI&M RR...Nothing left now, not even the foundation.but the track is still in use today.same road bed, anyhow....never guess what RR I plan on modeling. I grew up on it....???LOL....but I do have some pics from the Historical socioty


I would say you won't find plans for one.
Have you ever tried to scratch build?

Just calculate the size for HO and get some cardboard and make one to your liking.
After you have the basic roundhouse you want in cardboard, you can build one out of wood or styrene, out of the cardboard templates. There are ways to simulate the brick siding, roof and the rest.
I will go and search for it to see what it looked like.


----------



## Big Ed

Thrown me a link to the pictures if you can.

How about what this guy did out of 2 kits?
Check it out,

http://melvineperry.blogspot.com/p/roundhouse-project.html


----------



## tjcruiser

Two threads merged into one (in the Structures forum).

Wish I had some plans to offer ...

Regards,

TJ


----------



## sstlaure

Most of the 3-stall roundhouse kits are modular allowing you to build a much larger roundhouse by buying multiple kits. I know the Walther's Cornerstone roundhouse is made this way.

Here's a pic of one that my father's friend has in his massive layout - this is a 12-stall roundhouse (only the base is assembled at this point) - but it is made from 4 Walther's kits. The engine house/car shop on the LHS of the pic is also a multiple kit build (2 kits in this case).


----------



## breezy8

Thanks guy's for all the help and links to pics......they are a great help. I think I will just scratch build the roundhouse. I have a few pics of the front and one side..They are in a book, "the WHITE PINE ROUTE" by Thomas E. Burg Great book on the WI& M RR...freelance from there...Thanks again....


----------



## santafe158

The DT&M roundhouse at Greenfield Village here in Michigan may be something you'd want to look up for ideas as well.


----------



## BK R

I did one here, you might learn what not to do from it. :laugh:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15810


----------

